# HAPPY DAY 🎉🍾🎉🍾🎉



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 18, 2021)

I finally received my dates for cataract procedures!!!  Not until March and April but at least I’m on the books and will soon be able to see again!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

Wooohooooo.... go girl... not long now....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

Fingers-crossed for you, Kathleen!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 24, 2021)

Its been awhile since I've had mine done.

Follow doctor's orders about the eye drops.
Sun glasses , get several cheap ones to put  in car,  purse, by the door you use often.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Its been awhile since I've had mine done.
> 
> Follow doctor's orders about the eye drops.
> Sun glasses , get several cheap ones to put  in car,  purse, by the door you use often.


Thank you for the tips, Silverfox. I will do just that!!!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 24, 2021)

Well done you Kathleen, when you have had the procedure, I shall dust off Johnny Nash's "I Can See Clearly," just for you.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Well done you Kathleen, when you have had the procedure, I shall dust off Johnny Nash's "I Can See Clearly," just for you.


...and I shall dance!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2021)

Happy for you Kathleen!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh wow, wait until you have the patches taken off.  Wonderful, the world like you haven't seen it in a long time.


----------

